# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe nằm đi Đà Nẵng giá tốt lh 0944738855

## quangdung12

Viettrans Hà Nội chuyên cho thuê xe giường nằm chất lượng cao TẠI HÀ NỘI l.h 0944738855

- số giường: 38

- Đời xe: 2013-2014

- Nhãn hiệu: huyndai

- Số Giường: 41 giường
- đời xe 2014
nhãn hiệu: mobile home

* Giá tham khảo;

*- xe đưa đón; 32.000.000 vnđ*
*- xe phục vụ trọn gói theo lịch trình: 43.000.000 vnđ ( đà nẵng - Mỹ Sơn, Non nước, bà Nà, Hội An, Cù Lao Chàm, biển Mỹ Khê...)*

- Phục vụ đưa đón khách đến các điểm du lịch theo yêu cầu

- Quý khách có thể thuê xe trọn gói đi theo lịch trình với giá cả hợp lý và cạnh tranh trên thị trường.

- Đặc biệt Công ty chuyên phục vụ các tour Xuyên Việt, các tuyến Hà Nội - Huế - Đà Nẵng - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn....

ĐẢM BẢO CUNG CẤP ĐÚNG CHỦNG LOẠI XE

LÁI XE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, AM HIỂU CÁC TUYẾN ĐƯỜNG BỘ, NHIỆT TÌNH, CHU ĐÁO.

Để có giá cả chính xác xin Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ

Công ty: VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI

add: Tầng 2, số 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội

Tel: 043 932 00 20 - Fax: 043 932 01 59

Yahoo: xedulichvt - Sky: dieuhanhxe.viettrans

MAIL: dieuhanhxe.viettrans@gmai.com

Hotline: 0944738855

Web: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / http://viettrans.vn

----------

